# Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

					Käufer von Sim City waren oder sind noch verärgert wegen der enormen Server-Probleme zum Start, die es unmöglich machten, das Spiel zu verwenden. Relativ schnell hatte Electronic Arts ein kostenloses Spiel als Entschädigung versprochen und eine Liste veröffentlicht, aus der ein Spiel gewählt werden kann.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*


----------



## mannefix (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Hallo,

um das mal klar zu stellen: Ein Onlinespiel muss online spielbar sein. Es ist aber auch klar, dass Fehler passieren können, spiele am Anfang nicht so gut laufen. Das ist enttäuschend. Es ist gut, wenn sachlich und konstruktiv gegen EA "vorgegangen" wird. Nicht gut finde ich "Hasspredigten" und blödes Gelaber.

EA hat sich entschuldigt und Sie haben sehr viel gemacht. Aber nicht nur EA hat Fehler gemacht: Auch PC Games. Wie kann man das Spiel so loben (Heftausgabe) und dann (fast) wie ne heiße Kartoffel fallen lassen. Das gefällt mir nicht.

O.K. weg mit dem Frust: Welches der Spiele würdet ihr euch aussuchen? Mein Favorit z.Z. ist Battlefield 3 (leider nur Standard). Ein Glück, ich wollte schon kaufen...


----------



## KornDonat (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



mannefix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um das mal klar zu stellen: Ein Onlinespiel muss online spielbar sein. Es ist aber auch klar, dass Fehler passieren können, spiele am Anfang nicht so gut laufen. Das ist enttäuschend. Es ist gut, wenn sachlich und konstruktiv gegen EA "vorgegangen" wird. Nicht gut finde ich "Hasspredigten" und blödes Gelaber.
> 
> ...


 

Gute Frage, da ich Bf 3 und DS 3 schon besitze wird die Wahl wohl auf MoH WF oder ME 3 fallen


----------



## mgf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Nein, das reicht NICHT. Das mag ja den leicht zufriedenzustellenden Kunden ausreichen, aber die Dimension, in der EA das verkackt hat, übertrifft eine simple "ach, das eine accountgebundene Spiel geht nicht, wie blöd, dann sucht euch halt ein anderes von diesen hier aus, egal ob euch das gefällt oder nicht"-Feigenblattinitiative. Full refund wäre hier so unglaublich nötig für die Rückgewinnung von Vertrauen gewesen, das ist sich glaube ich niemand bei EA bewußt. 



> Die neue Seite wird ab 22. März aktiv sein und Land für Land aktiviert.  Das ausgesuchte Spiel muss dann bis zum 30. März bei Origin eingelöst  werden.


Warum nicht gleich nur 24 Stunden? Die Aktion ist genauso grenzwertig wie die Aussagen rund um die Notwendigkeiten der Server! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alelo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

es ist irgendwie typisch, SimCity - ein Onlinespiel das am Anfang nicht so hinhaut wies soll (was ja keine Außnahme is, geht ja fast jedem online spiel so - bestes Beispiel WoW - das bis dato eins der erfolgreichsten Spiele is) - dann entschuldigt man sich, bietet den frustrierten Spielern 1 gratis Spiel an als Entschuldigung - und was is? es passt keinem (zumindest den Jüngeren - kommt mir so vor) man kanns den Spielern heut einfach nicht mehr recht machen, - bringt man nur alle X Jahre n Spiel raus - is man ******* weil man so lang braucht, bringt man Spiele häufiger raus - is man ******* weil mans wie am Fliessband raushaut, macht man Spiele rein offline - is man ******* weil man kein online bei hat, macht mans online - is man ******* weils ned offline möglich is. 

Fazit:
Die Spieler von heute sind verwöhnt, und wissen nichts mehr zu schätzen


----------



## DAkuma (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

*Nein Reicht DEFINITIV nicht*

Zum einen reicht es nicht für die Sim City Käufer denn die könnten teilweise immer noch nur bugverseucht Spielen, mal davon ab sie gnadenlos belogen worden. Es sind immer noch ein haufen fehler drin. Die offensichtliche Lüge mit der Serverberechnung wurde schon vorher angezweifelt auch die Begründung das der Aufwand zu stark für Spieler-Rechner wäre.

Zum anderen reicht es auch nicht für die Nicht-Sim City Käufer, also diejenigen die es nicht gekauft haben, aber z.B. am US-Release-tag grad den M3-DLC kaufen wollten und unter dessen lass nicht kaufen konnten oder massive Probleme hatten. Es kann da gar nicht reichen den die bekommen ja nichts, dafür das sie evtuelle Käufe 3 tage lang kaum tätigen konnten.

Grad letzteres ist eigentlich ein Grund warum EA jedem Origin-Nutzer eine Entschädigung zukommen lassen sollten. 3 Tage so gut wie gar nix um die beiden Release-tage oder teilweise länger, Origin** hatte ja teils bis Sonntag noch Probleme unter der Last.

**= ja es ist bewußt das Origin nicht gleich Sim City Server sind, aber über Origin lief wohl der komplette DL, jedenfalls ging Origin zeitweise gar nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



Alelo schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Die Spieler von heute sind verwöhnt, und wissen nichts mehr zu schätzen



Nö die spieler gemeinde ist nur etwas älter geworden und daher kritischer und auch anspruchsvoller. Und die genannten spiele würden mich nicht hinter dem Ofen hervor locken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Ich habe es nicht gekauft wegen der Restriktionen, auch würde mich keines der Spiele als Ersatz ansprechen. Wer die Pest hat braucht die Cholera nicht auch noch. Ich finde es richtig das die Kritik breitgetreten wurde und so ein Game die Packung bekommt. Alle die jetzt wieder Hurra schreien und es dennoch kaufen haben den Sinn der Kritik nicht verstanden und es würde sich nie wieder was ändern.


----------



## mgf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



Alelo schrieb:


> es ist irgendwie typisch, SimCity - ein Onlinespiel das am Anfang nicht so hinhaut wies soll (was ja keine Außnahme is, geht ja fast jedem online spiel so - bestes Beispiel WoW - das bis dato eins der erfolgreichsten Spiele is) - dann entschuldigt man sich, bietet den frustrierten Spielern 1 gratis Spiel an als Entschuldigung - und was is? es passt keinem (zumindest den Jüngeren - kommt mir so vor) man kanns den Spielern heut einfach nicht mehr recht machen, - bringt man nur alle X Jahre n Spiel raus - is man ******* weil man so lang braucht, bringt man Spiele häufiger raus - is man ******* weil mans wie am Fliessband raushaut, macht man Spiele rein offline - is man ******* weil man kein online bei hat, macht mans online - is man ******* weils ned offline möglich is.
> 
> Fazit:
> Die Spieler von heute sind verwöhnt, und wissen nichts mehr zu schätzen


 Selten so einen unqualifizierten Stuß in der Debatte gelesen. Aber nun gut, wenn Dir die "friss oder stirb"-Mentalität gefällt, nur zu. Is' ja Dein Ding. Aber die Sachlage komplett ignorieren ist nicht drin und die Schuld auf ein vermeintliches Attribut der Konsumenten abzuwälzen...


----------



## Sieben (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Ich denke als kostenloses Extra für die Serverpannen ist das schon OK. Leider ändert dies nichts an der Art und Weise, wie EA mit den Kunden in der "Vergangenheit" umgegangen ist und das Sim City eher ein mittelmäßiges Aufbauspiel ist, welches unter vielen Fehlern leidet.

Das Problem an den angebotenen Spielen ist: Es sind Standardeditionen. Wenn man sie intensiv spielen möchte (z.B. Battlefield 3) muss man sich wohl oder übel die DLC besorgen. Klar, wer nur in das Spiel reinschnuppern möchte oder das Spiel in der Urversion erleben möchte, hat an dem Angebot nichts auszusetzen.

Ich unterstelle EA aber hier einfach mal, dass sie sich erhoffen, dass sich die Leute (welche das Spiel noch nicht besitzen; werden wohl die wenigsten sein) angefixt werden und sich die DLC besorgen. Großartig verkaufen tun sich die aufgeführten Spiele eh nicht mehr... . Die Leute, die die Spiele spielen, besitzen sie schon. Da kann man locker die Standardeditionen verschenken.

Dass deren Angebot bis zum 31.03. geht hat aus meiner Sicht den folgenden Grund: Die Leute kaufen sich jetzt noch Sim City (auch wenn denen das Spiel eigentlich nicht gefällt) nur um sich ein weiteres Spiel aus der Liste abzustauben. Der Käufer denkt er hat ein Schnäppchen geschlagen (Nach dem Motto: zwei Spiele als Standardedition sind besser als ein Spiel als Premium mit allen DLC). Die Verkaufszahlen sind dann so gut, dass Sim City bei MM oder Saturn in den Verkaufscharts stehen. Der 0815-Mensch, der sich keine Bewertungen von Spielen anguckt, denkt natürlich, dass dies jetzt die Supersimulation sei und kauft sich das Spiel (oder seinen Kindern, Enkeln, etc.).

Ist weit hergeholt, aber mir war so danach


----------



## mannefix (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Zitat MGF: "Nein, das reicht NICHT".

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass das reicht. Ich bin kritisch und erst zufrieden, wenn das Spiel toll ist.

Was Alelo schreibt, finde ich gut. Die Spieler von heute mautzen viel und gerne. Ein Spiel wie Battlefield vor 5 Jahren. Wir hätten geweint vor Freude (oder vor Verzweifelung weil die Rechner zu lahm waren).

Ich hoffe und denke, dass die das mit SimCity "packen". Was nicht schön von EA ist, dass die Vorschaubilder schöner als im Spiel sind.

Und um den Kreis rund zu machen, geht mal auf PC Games ein. Auf der Verpackung steht des Spiels(!!):"Was für ein großartiges Spiel" ...Ausgabe 1, 2013 (habe ich als Abonnement sehr gerne gelesen /gehört das "zum Spiel" dazu?

Und das die User kritisch sind finde ich gut. Wenn es fair bleibt. Von PC Games bin ich da etwas enttäuscht! 

Ist man nicht mehr so unabhängig wie früher, oder hat man da eine andere Version des Spiels getestet? Sprich: Ist das Spiel so "großartig", wenn die Server funzen...

Besten Gruß


----------



## Alelo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Meine Aussage betrifft nicht (nur) SimCity - es ist Allgemein heutzutage so das du Spieler nicht mehr zufrieden stellen kannst - es gibt Publisher die werden über Ihre Spiele vergöttert (auch wenn se nur Durchschnitt sind), und es gibt Publisher die werden wegen Ihrer Spiele gehasst (mögen sie auch noch so gut sein).

Sicher hatte SimCity seine Startschwierigkeiten - das ist nun mal so - dennoch waren die Probleme "schnell" gelöst - das Spiel ansich ist gut. 

Ich errinere mich an den Start von WoW zurück- damals haben die Server WOCHENLANG herumgezickt - und es hat quasi keine große negative Presse gegeben - aber passiert das heute einem Publisher / Herstellen über ein paar Tage ist das Spiel sofort Mist und nichts mehr wert. 

Viele Leute praisen Vlave und Steam hier auch als das allerheiligste was es gibt am Spielemarkt - wobei deren Art Spiele zu installieren einfach nur bockmist ist und der Support bis jetzt (zumindest für mich) nur unter aller Sau war. Dazu kommt noch der langsame DLspeed.

Und bei Origin wurde die Hexenjagt schlechthin gemacht. Sachen wurden behauptet die nie zu 100% bewiesen wurden - dabei macht Origin nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Steam - nur schneller und einfacher.

aber ja - es ist natürlich immer der andere Schuld, und nicht man selbst. 

Zum Glück gehöre ich nicht zu der neuartigen Generation der Spieler die alles auf den Publischer und Entwickler schieben - vllt liegt es auch daran das ich teils die Menschen die dahinter stehen kenne oder einfach nur weiß das es auch nur Menschen sind die ihr bestes geben.


----------



## KornDonat (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Einfach herrlich diese Diskussion hier 

Da bekommt man mal was umsonst und dann ists verkehrt, bekommt man nichts ist es genauso verkehrt...
Euch kann man auch gar nichts recht machen, glaub ich, freut euch doch einfach das ihr was als Entschädigung bekommt und gut ist, ob EA euch damit nun zufrieden gestellt hat oder nicht sei dann doch erst mal dahin gestellt.
Ich finde es immerhin positiv das EA immerhin etwas versucht um die Kunden wieder zufrieden zu stellen, das hab ich bis jetzt bei noch keinem anderen Publisher gesehen die gleichwertige Probleme mit irgendeinem Spiel hatten.

Zum Schluss fällt mir noch das Sprichwort hier ein: Ein geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



> Da bekommt man mal was umsonst und dann ists verkehrt


Stimmt, es ist das Zauberwort " umsonst ". Nenne doch mal den Unterschied zwischen Gratis und Umsonst. Warum soll man sich freuen? Jeder sollte das Zeugs zurück in den Laden tragen damit die merken das man den Kunden als solchen wahrnehmen muss.


----------



## Sieben (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Zum Schluss fällt mir noch das Sprichwort hier ein: Ein geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul



Wenn der Klepper aber "lahm" ist, läuft man ohne besser 

EA schmeisst ja nur lahme Gäule (Standardeditionen) hinterher in der Hoffnung, dass der Spieler sie mit Futter aufpäppelt. Blöd, dass EA auch das Futter verkauft (DLC) 

Zudem machen nette Gesten Vergangenes nicht ungeschehen.


----------



## mgf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Da offenbar niemand die komplette Sachlage zu berücksichtigen scheint, klinke ich mich dann mal aus. Genießt eure Unmündigkeit als Verbraucher, wenn Euch danach ist - aber ohne mich.


----------



## dangee (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



Sieben schrieb:


> [...]
> EA schmeisst ja nur lahme Gäule (Standardeditionen) hinterher in der Hoffnung, dass der Spieler sie mit Futter aufpäppelt. [...]


 
Ja eben Standardedition! Das ist der *Standard *also *normal*. Die limitierten Editionen sind halt *limitiert *(ok - ist Schwachfug bei Onlinedistribution; aber der Sachverhalt bleibt bestehen).

Also es wird aber auch gerne gemeckert... Meine Herren. DS3 in der normalen Version kostet auch 44€ bei Amazon. Und der Unterschied : "Dead Space 3 - Limited Edition beinhaltet zusätzlich zum Spiel Dead Space 3 noch zwei Bonus Anzüge und zwei Bonus Waffen"

also bitte... seriously?


----------



## nulchking (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Nette Geste, werde DS3 nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Mag ja sein das Geschenke die Freundschaft erhalten ( meinetwegen auch den Zwist kitten ), aber ich sehe es trotzdem nicht als annehmbares Angebot an. Ich habe Schlimm City nicht und auch die anderen Games kommen mir nicht auf den Rechner, da ich solche Restriktionen einfach nur verachte.


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



Sieben schrieb:


> Dass deren Angebot bis zum 31.03. geht hat aus meiner Sicht den folgenden Grund: Die Leute kaufen sich jetzt noch Sim City (auch wenn denen das Spiel eigentlich nicht gefällt) nur um sich ein weiteres Spiel aus der Liste abzustauben. Der Käufer denkt er hat ein Schnäppchen geschlagen (Nach dem Motto: zwei Spiele als Standardedition sind besser als ein Spiel als Premium mit allen DLC). Die Verkaufszahlen sind dann so gut, dass Sim City bei MM oder Saturn in den Verkaufscharts stehen. Der 0815-Mensch, der sich keine Bewertungen von Spielen anguckt, denkt natürlich, dass dies jetzt die Supersimulation sei und kauft sich das Spiel (oder seinen Kindern, Enkeln, etc.).


 Gut gebrüllt, Löwe, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Ahnlich wollte ich auch gerade Argumentieren.
Und nein, ich bin nicht Halvar, der Wikinger.. 



Sieben schrieb:


> Ist weit hergeholt, aber mir war so danach


 So weit her ist das gar nicht, die Mechaniken und Wechselwirkungen 
der einzelnen Markt"teilnehmer" gut durchschaut, arbeitest du schon als Manager.. ?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Warum gibt es nicht einfach Sim City selbst umsonst, oder mit anderen Worten, das Geld zurück? 
Dieses "Geschenk" ist so, als würde man eine Schusswunde mit einem Pflaster zukleben, ohne die Kugel herauszuziehen oder innere Verletzungen zu verarzten.

Eine WIRKLICHE Wiedergutmachung wäre ein simpler Offline-Patch, denn das wollen die Spieler (siehe vorhandene Petitionen)! Das es möglich ist, wurde ja bereits bewiesen.


----------



## Atma (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Werde wohl NFS nehmen. Finde ich zwar klar den schwächsten Teil seit langem, jedoch habe ich die anderen Titel schon oder sie interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## sonnywhite (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

natürlich nur die standart bf3 version. irgendeiner soll doch die DLC fürs BF auch noch kaufen....
die merken garnicht wie sie für dumm verkauft werden die leute....echt traurig sich auf jeden knochen zu stürzen den EA ihnen vorwirft....


----------



## Sieben (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



dangee schrieb:


> Ja eben Standardedition! Das ist der *Standard *also *normal*. Die limitierten Editionen sind halt *limitiert *(ok - ist Schwachfug bei Onlinedistribution; aber der Sachverhalt bleibt bestehen).
> 
> Also es wird aber auch gerne gemeckert... Meine Herren. DS3 in der normalen Version kostet auch 44€ bei Amazon. Und der Unterschied : "Dead Space 3 - Limited Edition beinhaltet zusätzlich zum Spiel Dead Space 3 noch zwei Bonus Anzüge und zwei Bonus Waffen"
> 
> also bitte... seriously?



Mir ist schon bewusst, dass DS3 gerade erst auf den Markt geworfen wurde und stellt meines Erachtens das "beste" Angebot dar. Mein Gedanke ging eher in die Richtung: Es wird wohl erst wieder gekauft, wenn es günstiger zu haben ist (oder auch nicht). Alle anderen Spieler, die es spielen wollten, haben es ja bereits. Wer ein Spiel umsonst bekommt macht oft Geld für DLC locker, da er sich ja die 40-50€ für das Hauptspiel gespart hat (da fallen ca. 10€ für Awakened-DLC garnicht auf  ).

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe es ist meine Überlegung, gerade weil ich auch erstaunt war, das EA Spiele wie Dead Space 3 raushaut. Zudem hätten die zwei Anzüge und Waffen doch besser gewirkt  . Und der Spruch: Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nichts ins Maul -> Besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht; man öffnet doch auch nicht jeden Anhang in der E-Mail, weil es umsonst ist.

Edit: Natürlich schreibe ich übertrieben, aber man kann sich doch mal Gedanken machen 

Edit 2: Der irrsinnigste Gedanke ist natürlich (gerade eingefallen) dass das Gratisspiel eine art Abfindung darstellt, damit nicht gegen EA geklagt werden kann  . Immerhin haben sie ja gesagt, wofür dieses Geschenk gedacht ist. Vielleicht ist das einfach eine Absicherung seitens EA. 

So nun aber Schluss mit dem Irrsinn!


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



Sieben schrieb:


> Wenn man sie intensiv spielen möchte (z.B. Battlefield 3) muss man sich wohl oder übel die DLC besorgen.


 genau das wird der hauptgedanke sein. klar macht das ned jeder, aber ein teil wird sich schon anfixen lassen und schon hat man mit nem geschenk für schrott (für den man kohle eingenomen hat) wieder kohle generiert. aber hey, das sind echt voll die kumpeltypen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Dann kann man es anstatt " Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft " auch kleine Geschenke entleeren auch deinen Geldbeutel nennen


----------



## dangee (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Warum gibt es nicht einfach Sim City selbst umsonst, oder mit anderen Worten, das Geld zurück?
> Dieses "Geschenk" ist so, als würde man eine Schusswunde mit einem Pflaster zukleben, ohne die Kugel herauszuziehen oder innere Verletzungen zu verarzten.


 
Na, aber ein Kuchen kann im Krankenhausbesuch auch Wunder wirken 
Also das sich die Spieler auf einen Knochen stürzen und alles ist gut - nein definitv nicht. Aber ich würde die Spiele auch eher als Steak bezeichnen denn als Knochen. Auch BF3 kostete 50€. Wer vorbestellte bekam (so der ursprüngliche Plan) die limitierte Edition, bei dem das erste DLC bereits drin ist. Jetzt Premium auch noch gratis zu verlangen ist schon ziemlich dreist. BF3 war und ist ein rundes Produkt - mit 9 Maps. Premium packt weitere 20 drauf. Allen sollte klar sein, dass sowas nicht kostenfrei machbar ist. Insgesamt 1-2 Maps nachschieben geht wie in BC2. Aber bei dem heutigen Detailreichtum der Karten (=Kosten!!) kann man doch nicht verlangen alles für lau zu bekommen. So naiv kann doch keiner sein... Also lieber 2 Karten für lau als 20 Karten + 20 Waffen + 4 Modi + 10+Fahrzeuge?
Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin ein massiver Gegner von DLC. Bei BF3 hat DICE/EA aber einen guten Deal gemacht. Hier wird nicht für eine Überwaffe 5€ abgeknöpft sondern das Spiel umfassend und qualitätsreich erweitert. Früher hieß das AddOn und wurde für 30€ verkauft (BC2: 5 Maps).

Und um in der Argumentationskette zu bleiben: Die Wunde wird auch mit BF Premium nicht geschlossen. Da müssen sie so oder so nachlegen. Reicht also ein AAA-Spiel für den Mist, den sie verzapft haben? Nein! Umfangreiche Patches hat es zu geben und wenn der Druck der Community weiter bleibt können wir vllt mit anderen Stadtgrenzen oder editierbaren Autobahnen rechnen. Im nachhinein einen Offlinepatch fordern... Schön und gut; hätte ich auch unglaublich gerne - aber das wusste man auch vorher. Man hat das Produkt gekauft wohlwissend, dass ein Onlinezwang herrscht. Was man erwartet hat: Dass dieser auch funktioniert. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Das war's was Maxis unter aller Kanone umgesetzt hat. Wenn dieser aber läuft, hat der Käufer das, was er auch gekauft hat und ergo wollte respektive wissentlich in Kauf genommen hat. Für die 3 Tage Auszeit gibt es jetzt ein Vollpreis Titel der ersten Klasse; finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## Septimus (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Ich bin mal ganz garstig: SC 5 kommt mir nicht mal auf den Pc selbst wenn es gratis als Heftbeilage dabei wäre.

EA hat es versiebt und legt jetzt was drauf damit der Zorn abgemildert wird, alle geschädigten greifen sich das "Geschenk" Spiel und belohnen damit  auch noch EA für seine Engstirnigkeit anstatt auf das "Geschenk" zu pfeiffen und SC 5 Links liegen zu lassen. 
Die verschenkten Spiele wird EA als Propaganda benutzen wie viele Spiele jetzt wieder abgesetzt wurden, dazu sind es wieder Spiele die auf Origin setzen, also auch Onlinezwang haben.

Ziel erreicht und noch mehr Kunden an sich gebunden.

Wie oft hört man "bei dem kaufe ich nie wieder" und ein paar Tage später sieht man genau die, die vorher gemeckert haben dort an der Kasse stehen. So viel zum Thema Rückgrat und Durchsetzungsvermögen. Fragt nen Alkoholiker ob er süchtig ist und ihr bekommt ein "nein" zu hören obwohl er mit nem Kasten Bier aus dem Laden kommt...


----------



## ZeroX360 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Für mich klingt das wie hier nehmt dieses Spiel damit die Server entlastet werden.
Und wird noch ein bisschen Zeit bekommen um weiter rum zu fuschen.
Also locken wird mich das immer noch nicht tut mir leid EA.


----------



## DBTopper (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Ja rumgefuscht haben die wirklich aber naja nun ist es eh zu spät. Und es wieder zurückschicken und mich dann mit Support und co. rumschlagen hatte ich dann auch kein bock drauf 

Ach ja und man kann sich das Gratis Game schon hollen, hab mir gerade DS3 geladen.


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Da man das kostenlose Spiel auch dann erhält, wenn man jetzt erst SimCity kauft, also von den Startschwierigkeiten nichts mitbekommen hat, gibt es für die Betroffenen eigentlich keine exklusive Entschädigung. Ergo ist das kostenlose Spiel auch nur Marketing um den Verkauf anzukurbeln. Zumindest verstehe ich unter Entschädigung was anderes.

Weitermachen.


----------



## rigjaw (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

Die Spiele stehen schon zur Verfügung 

Zur Auswahl stehen Battlefield3,Medal of Honor Warfighter,Dead Space3,Mass Effect3,Need for Speed Most Wanted,Sim City 4,Plants vs Zombies und Bejeweled

Meine Entscheidung viel auf Dead Space 3 

Seltsam gerade Origin abgeschmiert und neugestartet waren die Spiele wieder weg


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



dangee schrieb:


> Na, aber ein Kuchen kann im Krankenhausbesuch auch Wunder wirken
> Also das sich die Spieler auf einen Knochen stürzen und alles ist gut - nein definitv nicht. Aber ich würde die Spiele auch eher als Steak bezeichnen denn als Knochen. Auch BF3 kostete 50€. Wer vorbestellte bekam (so der ursprüngliche Plan) die limitierte Edition, bei dem das erste DLC bereits drin ist. Jetzt Premium auch noch gratis zu verlangen ist schon ziemlich dreist. BF3 war und ist ein rundes Produkt - mit 9 Maps. Premium packt weitere 20 drauf. Allen sollte klar sein, dass sowas nicht kostenfrei machbar ist. Insgesamt 1-2 Maps nachschieben geht wie in BC2. Aber bei dem heutigen Detailreichtum der Karten (=Kosten!!) kann man doch nicht verlangen alles für lau zu bekommen. So naiv kann doch keiner sein... Also lieber 2 Karten für lau als 20 Karten + 20 Waffen + 4 Modi + 10+Fahrzeuge?
> Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin ein massiver Gegner von DLC. Bei BF3 hat DICE/EA aber einen guten Deal gemacht. Hier wird nicht für eine Überwaffe 5€ abgeknöpft sondern das Spiel umfassend und qualitätsreich erweitert. Früher hieß das AddOn und wurde für 30€ verkauft (BC2: 5 Maps).
> 
> Und um in der Argumentationskette zu bleiben: Die Wunde wird auch mit BF Premium nicht geschlossen. Da müssen sie so oder so nachlegen. Reicht also ein AAA-Spiel für den Mist, den sie verzapft haben? Nein! Umfangreiche Patches hat es zu geben und wenn der Druck der Community weiter bleibt können wir vllt mit anderen Stadtgrenzen oder editierbaren Autobahnen rechnen. Im nachhinein einen Offlinepatch fordern... Schön und gut; hätte ich auch unglaublich gerne - aber das wusste man auch vorher. Man hat das Produkt gekauft wohlwissend, dass ein Onlinezwang herrscht. Was man erwartet hat: Dass dieser auch funktioniert. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Das war's was Maxis unter aller Kanone umgesetzt hat. Wenn dieser aber läuft, hat der Käufer das, was er auch gekauft hat und ergo wollte respektive wissentlich in Kauf genommen hat. Für die 3 Tage Auszeit gibt es jetzt ein Vollpreis Titel der ersten Klasse; finde ich in Ordnung.


 

Selbst die Premium Edition wäre bestenfalls ein Pflaster mit Zuckerwattegeschmack (bezogen auf meinen ersten Post).  Es geht nicht darum, die Kunden mit irgendetwas abzuspeisen. M'EAxis soll gefälligst dafür sorgen, dass diese Probleme NIE WIEDER auftreten können. Wie schon jemand anderes angedeutet hat, hat Sim City eine ganz andere Zielgruppe wie bspw. ein BF3 oder DS3.
Das ist so, als würde man einem Blinden einen kranken Blindenhund verkaufen und weil er mit dem ständig zum Tierarzt rennen muss, schenkt man ihm als Ausgleich ein Playboy-Jahresabo.


----------



## silas (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*

du musst bei Origin oben links auf Heute aktuell klicken dann sint dort wieder die Gratis Spiele


----------



## Lexx (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das ist so, als würde man einem Blinden einen kranken Blindenhund verkaufen und weil er mit dem ständig zum Tierarzt rennen muss, schenkt man ihm als Ausgleich ein Playboy-Jahresabo.


 Noch nie den Playboy in Blindenschrift gelesen.. ?
Fühlt sich ECHT gut an..


----------



## mannefix (22. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Gratis-Spiel als Entschädigung für Server-Probleme ab 22. März*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Selbst die Premium Edition wäre bestenfalls ein Pflaster mit Zuckerwattegeschmack (bezogen auf meinen ersten Post).  Es geht nicht darum, die Kunden mit irgendetwas abzuspeisen. M'EAxis soll gefälligst dafür sorgen, dass diese Probleme NIE WIEDER auftreten können. Wie schon jemand anderes angedeutet hat, hat Sim City eine ganz andere Zielgruppe wie bspw. ein BF3 oder DS3.
> Das ist so, als würde man einem Blinden einen kranken Blindenhund verkaufen und weil er mit dem ständig zum Tierarzt rennen muss, schenkt man ihm als Ausgleich ein Playboy-Jahresabo.


 
Ich habe SimCity 5 gekauft. Freue mich über das kostenlose BF3. Deinen Vergleich finde ich nicht lustig, aber das Playboy-Jahresabo nehme ich trotzdem auch noch gerne mit.


----------

